
Automatically Invest Your Spare Change in Cryptocurrency with This App - ourmandave
https://lifehacker.com/automatically-invest-your-spare-change-in-cryptocurrenc-1819028364
======
CharlesDodgson
I feel once people who know nothing about an asset start 'investing' in it,
the likelihood of the whole thing coming crashing down only increases. People
not knowing what they are doing, or why they are doing, is a surefire way to
add volatility to the marketplace.

